# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  منابع امسال من!! واسه چند درس خاص!! به دنبال روش استفاده ایشان!!

## JavADiiI74

با سلام!!!

آقا من واسه زیست : زیرذره بین + تانک تست تخته سیاه
واسه ریاضی :: iq گاج
واسه شیمی ::: شیمی جامع گاج
*واسه فیزیک :::: هنوز انتخاب نکردم×!!!
*
اگر میشه بهترین روش استفاده از این کتب رو بفرمایید که من امسال بهترین نتجه رو بگیرم!!! تنکس الات! :Yahoo (10):

----------


## matrooke

یه جمع بندی در مورد بهترین منابع

----------


## JavADiiI74

> یه جمع بندی در مورد بهترین منابع


دوستم من منابعو انتخاب کردم (حالا فیزیکو فاکتور بگیر چون دنبال یه کتاب با ویژگی خاص متناسب باشرایط خودمم!!!) من الان روش استفاده بهینه خواستم  :Yahoo (1):  مخسی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sami7

*فقط یه توصیه واسه زیست

زیر ذره بین رو خوب بخونی راحت از پس تست های تانک بر میای

اول زیر ذره بین رو بخون بعدشم تست های همون فصل رو بزن*

----------


## JavADiiI74

> *فقط یه توصیه واسه زیست
> 
> زیر ذره بین رو خوب بخونی راحت از پس تست های تانک بر میای
> 
> اول زیر ذره بین رو بخون بعدشم تست های همون فصل رو بزن*


واسه استفاده از تانک پیشنهاد خاصی ندارید؟

مممنون از لطفتون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed70t

عربی اعصابمو خورد کرده شدید ؛ 2 ساعت نشستم پای مبحث اسم عربی 1 ، آخرش کلی از تستاشو اشتباه زدم ؛ چطوری میخونین عربی رو ؟ واقعا درس مزخرف و اعصاب خورد کنی هست ، من از رو خیلی سبز جامع میخونم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## bbehzad

> عربی اعصابمو خورد کرده شدید ؛ 2 ساعت نشستم پای مبحث اسم عربی 1 ، آخرش کلی از تستاشو اشتباه زدم ؛ چطوری میخونین عربی رو ؟ واقعا درس مزخرف و اعصاب خورد کنی هست ، من از رو خیلی سبز جامع میخونم


حامد جان عربی درسیه که اروم اروم باید قوی شی حوصله داشته باش داداش.

----------


## JavADiiI74

علمای اهل فن پاسخ نمیدن؟! :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Armaghan

> عربی اعصابمو خورد کرده شدید ؛ 2 ساعت نشستم پای مبحث اسم عربی 1 ، آخرش کلی از تستاشو اشتباه زدم ؛ چطوری میخونین عربی رو ؟ واقعا درس مزخرف و اعصاب خورد کنی هست ، من از رو خیلی سبز جامع میخونم


از عربی به زبان ساده مبتکران تالیف آقای ایادفیلی(میرشکاری)استفاده کنید.یه جورایی مثل شیمی بازرگانی مبتکرانه البته توی درس  عربی.منظورم اینه که همونطور اساسی و روان توضیح میده. خودم توی کنکور قبلیم فقط با همین کتاب 85 درصد عربی زدم .وقت سرجلسه کم آوردم چون وقت عربی رو صرف  واژشماری و زبانفارسی کرده بودم.امسال هم همون کتاب منتها ویرایش جدیدشو میخونم.

----------


## reza0

> عربی اعصابمو خورد کرده شدید ؛ 2 ساعت نشستم پای مبحث اسم عربی 1 ، آخرش کلی از تستاشو اشتباه زدم ؛ چطوری میخونین عربی رو ؟ واقعا درس مزخرف و اعصاب خورد کنی هست ، من از رو خیلی سبز جامع میخونم


من واسه عربي فيلماي صنعتي شريف رو پيشنهاد ميكنم تدريس ناصح زاده

----------


## Catman

> با سلام!!!
> 
> آقا من واسه زیست : زیرذره بین + تانک تست تخته سیاه
> واسه ریاضی :: Iq گاج
> واسه شیمی ::: شیمی جامع گاج
> *واسه فیزیک :::: هنوز انتخاب نکردم×!!!
> *
> اگر میشه بهترین روش استفاده از این کتب رو بفرمایید که من امسال بهترین نتجه رو بگیرم!!! تنکس الات!



سلام
اولا کتاب زیست رو کامل مطالعه کنین و درک کنین و نکات مفهومی و ترکیبی رو بررسی کنین.برای تانک هم بهتره تمام کتب زیست سه سال رو بخونین و حداقل تسلط نسبی به بقیه فصول داشته باشین بعد برین سراغ تانک چون بعضی سوالاتش ترکیبیه مگر اینکه انقدر روی مطالب کتاب درسی (همون فصل که میخواین تست بزنین)و نکات زیست تسلط داشته باشین که با رد گزینه پاسخ بدین.
برای ریاضی هم اول روی کتاب تسلط پیدا کنین و تا مفهوم یک مبحث رو درک نکردین تست نزنین بقیه نکات رو از تست زدن بدست بیارین(تابحال iq گاج رو ندیدم و باهاش کار نکردم)
برای شیمی هم اول خوندن کتاب و درک کامل مطالب بعد تست.
فیزیک بهتره برای ابتدای کار از گاج نقره ای استفاده کنین برای این درس هم اول درک کامل مفاهیم هرفصل بعد درسنامه گاج و دراخر تست.
موفق باشین..... .

----------


## sami7

*بهترین فیلم و اموزش برا کسی که ضعیفه توی عربی : ماهینی افبا 
*

----------


## JavADiiI74

عاقا الان واقعا موضوع عربیه؟!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed70t

> از عربی به زبان ساده مبتکران تالیف آقای ایادفیلی(میرشکاری)استفاده کنید.یه جورایی مثل شیمی بازرگانی مبتکرانه البته توی درس  عربی.منظورم اینه که همونطور اساسی و روان توضیح میده. خودم توی کنکور قبلیم فقط با همین کتاب 85 درصد عربی زدم .وقت سرجلسه کم آوردم چون وقت عربی رو صرف  واژشماری و زبانفارسی کرده بودم.امسال هم همون کتاب منتها ویرایش جدیدشو میخونم.


سلام ایاد فیلی دارم ؛ اون از اینم بدتره یه مبحث رو هزار جور پیچونده تا توضیح بده ؛ برنامه ممو عوض کردم یکم عربی رو گذاشتم صبح بخونم که خسته نیستم ؛ واقعا امروز اذیت شدم سر عربی خیلی حرصم گرفت ازش :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed70t

> *بهترین فیلم و اموزش برا کسی که ضعیفه توی عربی : ماهینی افبا 
> *


آفبا عربیش قیمتش چقده؟

----------


## sami7

> آفبا عربیش قیمتش چقده؟


*نمی دونم با ماهینی دیگه کار نمیکنه باید دور و بر 300 400 باشه*

----------


## hamed70t

> حامد جان عربی درسیه که اروم اروم باید قوی شی حوصله داشته باش داداش.


بهزاد جان این تنها درسیه که منو اذیت کرد ؛ نمیخوام عقب بمونم از برنامه ام ، شما چطوری میخونی عربی رو؟

----------


## ali456

*bbehzad@*
داداش واسه عربی سوم چی خوبه بگیرم سومم
ببخشید استارتر

----------


## hamed70t

> *نمی دونم با ماهینی دیگه کار نمیکنه باید دور و بر 300 400 باشه*


گرونه خیلی ؛ شما عربی رو چطوری میخونی ؟ منظورم روشه خوندنه

----------


## koenigsegg

> با سلام!!!
> 
> آقا من واسه زیست : زیرذره بین + تانک تست تخته سیاه
> واسه ریاضی :: iq گاج
> واسه شیمی ::: شیمی جامع گاج
> *واسه فیزیک :::: هنوز انتخاب نکردم×!!!
> *
> اگر میشه بهترین روش استفاده از این کتب رو بفرمایید که من امسال بهترین نتجه رو بگیرم!!! تنکس الات!


من فیزیک پیش خیلی سبز سفارش دادم.هنوز به دستم نرسیده :Yahoo (76):

----------


## bbehzad

> بهزاد جان این تنها درسیه که منو اذیت کرد ؛ نمیخوام عقب بمونم از برنامه ام ، شما چطوری میخونی عربی رو؟


یه کاری میگم انجام بده خودم انجام دادن عربیم عالی شد.عربیه سال به ساله الگورو بگیر یا سیر تا پیاز گاج هم دوم هم سوم البته الگو بهتره تمام متن درسو ترکیب کرده قواعدم درس داده معنی لغتم داره تستم داره همینو بخون اگه نرسیدی به 80 هرچی خواستی بگو

----------


## bbehzad

> *bbehzad@*
> داداش واسه عربی سوم چی خوبه بگیرم سومم
> ببخشید استارتر


سوم الگو

----------


## INFERNAL

> عربی اعصابمو خورد کرده شدید ؛ 2 ساعت نشستم پای مبحث اسم عربی 1 ، آخرش کلی از تستاشو اشتباه زدم ؛ چطوری میخونین عربی رو ؟ واقعا درس مزخرف و اعصاب خورد کنی هست ، من از رو خیلی سبز جامع میخونم


مشکلت اینه که دوساعت واسش وقت گذاشتی!!
عربی درسیه که با پیوسته خوندن جا میوفته

----------


## bbehzad

> مشکلت اینه که دوساعت واسش وقت گذاشتی!!
> عربی درسیه که با پیوسته خوندن جا میوفته


افرین.شبی 30 دقیقه بهتر از هفته ای دوتا دوساعته

----------


## matrooke

> دوستم من منابعو انتخاب کردم (حالا فیزیکو فاکتور بگیر چون دنبال یه کتاب با ویژگی خاص متناسب باشرایط خودمم!!!) من الان روش استفاده بهینه خواستم  مخسی


کلا باید بری کتاب فروشی خودت کتابا رو ورق بزنی ببین کدوم بدردت میخوره 
موفق باشی

----------

